# Honda EMS 4000 generator, no spark



## snevets

Hi folks, new to the site. I have the subject old generator. Doesn't appear to have been used a lot but it has no spark. Looking on the net, I see the ignition parts are obsolete. Does anyone know of how to get around this situation? Are there any other CDI's or exciters that can be modified to work on this or should it be (I hate to say it) tossed? Also, does anyone know if there is a way (instructions) to check the components I have?


----------



## chuck_thehammer

First locate a service manual.

does it have an OIL LOW switch.. the switch could be bad and it will stop the electronics.


----------



## Rentahusband

type in powerequipment.honda.com. Select product support, then owners manual, then select generators, ems series. This will show you the owners manual with a few trouble shooting tips. Have you tried a new spark plug?


----------



## snevets

chuck_thehammer said:


> First locate a service manual.
> 
> does it have an OIL LOW switch.. the switch could be bad and it will stop the electronics.


Yes it has a low oil level switch. I need to get the oportunity to get out in the garage and tear into this. Recovering from shoulder surgery, I am at a disadvantage at this time. I am concerned about the inability to get the ignition parts if needed.


----------



## chuck_thehammer

One thing at a time.

I have had some luck getting used parts from sellers of New lawn equipment. some have a JUNK yard in the back.

also connectors are always a problem, and rusted areas for grounds.
.
electronics are real picky about clean/rust free connections.


----------



## ratosupport

*Check the clearance between flywheel magnet and ignition coil*

I would suggest getting a set of feeler gauges and making sure the ignition coil is properly spaced from the flywheel. This will certainly cause you to have no spark if it isn't spaced correctly. Consult owner manual for specific tolerance of that engine, but many run between 0.008/in - 0.023/in.


----------

